# Pinhole Day 2008! It's coming!



## JamesD (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, for some reason I was thinking it was in May.

World Wide Pinhole Photography Day is *April 27, 2008!*

Every year, I shamelessly promote this day, which is intended to promote and generally show off pinhole photography.  What's involved, you ask? (Well, you might ask if you weren't here last year, anyway :mrgreen

Every year, on the last Sunday in April, pinhole photographers worldwide take one or more pinhole photographs, select one, and post it up on the official pinhole day site at http://www.pinholeday.org/.  The basic rules are that the photograph must be _taken_ on pinhole day and must be taken with a pinhole or zone-plate aperture (no lenses!).  Any kind of camera can be used.  Yes, digital, film, or home-made.  It doesn't matter!  

Last year, there were 2943 participants from 68 different countries, up from 2267/60 in 2006 and 291/24 in 2001!  So it's pretty popular--all the rage, you might say!  You can see last year's photos on the pinhole day website, as well as photos from prior years.

It's fun, it's free, and it's generally a fantastic way to get involved in pinhole photography!  All the participation rules and details are on the pinhole day website.

So get 'em ready!  Only three days left!!


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2008)

Go, James!!!


----------



## JamesD (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you going to go a-pinholing this year, Terri?  You know you want to!


----------



## Fate (Apr 26, 2008)

omg thats tomorrow! 

YEY i can use my homemade pin-hole adaptor for my digital. Body cap + the help of a friend with some tools = pinhole adaptor


----------



## JamesD (Apr 27, 2008)

Well don't it just figure.  Overcast.  And not just a little hazy overcast; nope, it's gotta be thick, dark, and precipitating lightly.  Hopefully it clears up a bit...


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 27, 2008)

I like overcast pinholing days the best.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 27, 2008)

I like overcast days for photography best in general.  Unfortunately, not so great, actually, at f/300 and ISO6.  Reciprocity failure kinda kills you.

Naturally, I got into doing something else (-coughnapbeforeworkcough-), so when the sun came out for a while, I only caught the end of it.  Oh well.  I've got all the gear ready.  No pinhole day for me this year, but there's always next year, and all the days in between.

Next year, I'm using sheet film.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 30, 2008)

well i missed pinhole day


----------



## Mike_E (May 9, 2008)

+1,  Again


----------



## JamesD (May 9, 2008)

It's okay.  Every day can be pinhole day.  As soon as I get a round to it, I'm planning to do some.  Unfortunately, all of my to its are either square or triangular, or have a bite taken out of them [1].  I have to buy some new ones.

Mainly, though, I'm waiting til I can get some actual 4X5 film.  Paper negatives are cool, but taking the time to cut the paper without an actual paper cutter... it's a pain.

Footnotes:
[1]. For reference, to its do _not_ taste like cookies.  Author does not recommend biting into them.


----------



## Rhys (May 9, 2008)

Huh.... I missed it too!


----------

